# newbee from mn



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Tim - Welcome to BeeSource!! Good luck with your bees, it is addicting!


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you know about the short course at the U? It's a good introduction to keeping bees in MN, and a great opportunity to connect with other new beeks.

http://www.beelab.umn.edu/Education/Public_Courses/Beekeeping_Short_Course/index.htm

A lot of good information in two days.

Welcome to the fray.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Tim, another welcome. This is another interesting thing to attend and an opportunity to get a few tips.
http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, Tim!

Welcome to the forum and to bee keeping!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Tim, all my best with your new adventure.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Tim, If theres a local bee club it always helps to get a mentor


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim! Did you order bees for spring yet? You could be last on a long list already.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Tim, Here's a link to where a lot of Central Minnesota beekeepers get their package bees from. Jim's a great fella to work with. He'll let us know when it's time to order (usually late January or early February). 

Jim's blog: http://naturesnectar.blogspot.com/
Jim's web site: http://www.natures-nectarllc.com/


----------



## timd (Nov 24, 2012)

NowThen said:


> Tim, Here's a link to where a lot of Central Minnesota beekeepers get their package bees from. Jim's a great fella to work with. He'll let us know when it's time to order (usually late January or early February).
> 
> Jim's blog: http://naturesnectar.blogspot.com/
> Jim's web site: http://www.natures-nectarllc.com/



Thanks Nowthen!
I've contacted Jim via e-mail, its great he's only 10 miles from my home. I'll have to pay him a visit and check out his operation...I hope he doesn't mind having his ears chewed off with newbee questions
Tim


----------

